# tea 20



## davetiler (Aug 21, 2013)

I have a 1948 ferguson tea 20
wont start no spark
cleaned the points,no spark
is it the condenser or coil next
Dave


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Could be both! I believe that's a positve ground. What condition are the points in. If they're the least bit worn I'd install new points and condensor and go from there.


----------



## davetiler (Aug 21, 2013)

ordered a new condenser,but unable to source any points
May have to buy a new distributer
The distributer is a french S E V made in france
Dave


----------

